# LiquideBullet Carbon fiber



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

A couple weeks ago I received this shooter from LiquideBullet. This thing is awesome!!! The whole thing went down when I pm'd him about a similar one he had made on a trade to see if he was willing to make one to order. After a couple messages back and forth - it was on!! At first I was a little hesitant due to coming from another country and the possibility of issues with customs. The sling was sent with the materials to make the bands so that I could make them how I wanted and it was absolutely no issue receiving from Germany.

*Statistics*

Material: Carbon Fiber

Bands: Dankung 2040

Height: 3.25 inches

Overall Width: 2.75 inches

Inside forks width: 1.5 inches

Thickness: 5/16 inches

*Personal Impression*

Initially I was a little worried about the sling not being stable in my hand due to the very light weight of it. Once the bands are pulled back, it seats very comfortably in the hand and is very stable utilizing the middle finger in the finger hole. The fit and finish is very exact and looks as though it was completely machined, but in fact is finished by hand and no visible flaws and all edges lightly rounded - very nice. As for ammo, I tested with 1/4", 5/16" and 3/8". All worked well but 5/16" seems to be the sweet spot. To give a fair shooting review, I counted out 150 rounds of 5/16" and tested at a hanging soda can at 11 yards. After about 40 shots to get the feel, I was as good with this SS as I am with my best shooters and was able to waste several soda cans. I probably have around 400 rounds on the bands so far and no show of wear or tears where they come into contact with the SS. Fits in the pocket very nicely and easy to forget it is there. I have this one banded up in a single tube fashion which is nice due to a no-tie mounting and can also be set up with looped or pseudo's due to the slit in the fork. Overall I am very pleased with this one and is definitely a keeper!!!! Thanks LiquideBullet :thumbsup:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That looks really really nice!


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

Hey buddy, I really really appreciate it. I am very happy you like it ;-)
It is so nice to see, that you have so much fun with it  Thank you for the AWESOME review ;-)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a stylish little number. Very cool. B) B) B) B)


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

That's a cool looking little frame. I of course like the tube system. Looks like the Wave that Eric and I have been using for a year or so.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet looking shooter...Boy I might have to add that to my collection.....Excellent for the pocket...

~AKAOldmiser


----------

